# Cardio is bullshit



## Zeus (Jun 10, 2019)

Here is why







I know 21Convention drama BS but the speaker has its valid points and makes a good argument.
Have fun trashing this thread with your shitty ideas and pseudoscience.


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 10, 2019)

Didn’t watch but cardio is good for sexing longer


----------



## jefferson (Jun 10, 2019)

What's a summary of his argument? not gonna watch an hour long video


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jun 10, 2019)

Didn watch but theres nothing bs about cardio


----------



## Steve bachall (Jun 10, 2019)

Zeus said:


> Here is why
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tldr just tell us the main points


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jun 10, 2019)

Its literally just running


----------



## Zeus (Jun 10, 2019)

jefferson said:


> What's a summary of his argument? not gonna watch an hour long video


This is a fucking summary of a scientific paper, if you are spewing pseudo-science around the forum you might as well research some shit


jm10 said:


> Didn’t watch but cardio is good for sexing longer


Doesnt matter if you bust in 30 seconds


Thushespokeofit said:


> Its literally just running


You mean jogging? The hip fucker of the century used by old white dudes?


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 10, 2019)

jefferson said:


> What's a summary of his argument? not gonna watch an hour long video


why have you become a kike


----------



## Zeus (Jun 10, 2019)

Steve bachall said:


> Tldr just tell us the main points


Don't do cardio. Working out to failure = same results of hours of cardio


----------



## Blacktarpill (Jun 10, 2019)

Tldw and its fun to do so no problem for me.


----------



## fobos (Jun 10, 2019)

Didnt watch but never gonna do cardio


----------



## jefferson (Jun 10, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> why have you become a kike


----------



## Zeus (Jun 10, 2019)

jefferson said:


> View attachment 65576


Why are you a fucking mod tf


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 10, 2019)

XD


----------



## Demir (Jun 10, 2019)

I run every day 2,5 km in evening


----------



## jefferson (Jun 10, 2019)

Also when it comes to this I'm going to take advice from guys with good physiques, not some twink geek with muh science.


----------



## Lorsss (Jun 10, 2019)

Zeus said:


> Here is why
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the only cardio I would do is going jogging with the girls of my gym


----------



## Demir (Jun 10, 2019)

If cardio is bullshit why then are runners lean af


----------



## Blacktarpill (Jun 10, 2019)

Demir said:


> If cardio is bullshit why then are runners lean af


That is a good point.


----------



## Looksmaxer-van-NL (Jun 10, 2019)

Cardio doesnt do shit for fat loss but its good for your heart and endurance etc etc but it will burn 0 fat


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 10, 2019)

Looksmaxer-van-NL said:


> Cardio doesnt do shit for fat loss but its good for your heart and endurance etc etc but it will burn 0 fat


Makes no sense.
CICO, if you burn more cals than you eat (through physical activity or caloric deficit) You WILL lose weight.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jun 10, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Makes no sense.
> CICO, if you burn more cals than you eat (through physical activity or caloric deficit) You WILL lose weight.


This, I love cardio. Especially swimming is amazing


----------



## disillusioned (Jun 10, 2019)

Cardio is legit bad for you. It stresses the heart. JFL at thinking an enlarged heart is good for you.


----------



## Looksmaxer-van-NL (Jun 10, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Makes no sense.
> CICO, if you burn more cals than you eat (through physical activity or caloric deficit) You WILL lose weight.


You have a point. Though the effect of fatloss is wayyyyy less impactful than people make it to be. I mean you have fat niggas running 1 hour on the treadmill thinking they will burn significant amount of fat


disillusioned said:


> Cardio is legit bad for you. It stresses the heart. JFL at thinking an enlarged heart is good for you.


Why?


----------



## LightingFraud (Jun 10, 2019)

Our entire species evolved running miles a day hunting down animals. Imagine a bunch of /fit/ faggots and lazy betas trying to convince you that it's worthless


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 10, 2019)

Looksmaxer-van-NL said:


> You have a point. Though the effect of fatloss is wayyyyy less impactful than people make it to be. I mean you have fat niggas running 1 hour on the treadmill thinking they will burn significant amount of fat


True. It's fat loss capabilities are over-exaggerated, especially if you expect to lose weight doing it while gorging yourself with fast food.


disillusioned said:


> Cardio is legit bad for you. It stresses the heart. JFL at thinking an enlarged heart is good for you.


Show studies


----------



## Zeus (Jun 10, 2019)

LightingFraud said:


> Our entire species evolved running miles a day hunting down animals. Imagine a bunch of /fit/ faggots and lazy betas trying to convince you that it's worthless


_heY gUyS I kNOw wHaT EVolUtIoN iS_

They run as fast as they could because they fucking hunted, they did not jogg like the fags I see everywhere. Plus they run barefoot, and it's common knowledge that the way we run today is different from back then mostly due to shoes









Did medieval people walk differently than modern humans?


Answer (1 of 7): Based on the best available evidence from fossils and preserved footprints, a heel strike pattern appears to be the norm for our genus for several million years. The recent discovery of the 800,000 year old Happisburgh footprints records the meanderings of a group of Homo anteces...



www.quora.com





There was a 1-2 hour seminar on this (can't remember how it was called) but the modern way of waking stresses our fucking legs. 

Fuck out of here you cardio bullshitter, watch the fucking video. The guy trained someone who competed for Iron Man and the results in his cardio endurance and all that was outstanding. Before you come here with your incel terminology thinking you piss and mark your fitness territory go and bust your ass first



SikKunt said:


> Makes no sense.
> CICO, if you burn more cals than you eat (through physical activity or caloric deficit) You WILL lose weight.


Lifting is better for fat loss, even though when you do "cardio" you burn more in the long run lifting burns more because your body has to also rebuild the muscle.



Gudru said:


> This, I love cardio. Especially swimming is amazing


Swimming is good, prefer doing it on sea thought



Demir said:


> If cardio is bullshit why then are runners lean af


_IF aNorExIA iS bAD whY arE aNoRExICs lEaN aF?_

Stupidity at its finest


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jun 10, 2019)

Zeus said:


> _heY gUyS I kNOw wHaT EVolUtIoN iS_
> 
> They run as fast as they could because they fucking hunted, they did not jogg like the fags I see everywhere. Plus they run barefoot, and it's common knowledge that the way we run today is different from back then mostly due to shoes
> 
> ...


I love doing it in the sea bc of the waves and I like the temperature more. And I can spot sea urchins and fish 
Thing is it's cardio?


Zeus said:


> _heY gUyS I kNOw wHaT EVolUtIoN iS_
> 
> They run as fast as they could because they fucking hunted, they did not jogg like the fags I see everywhere. Plus they run barefoot, and it's common knowledge that the way we run today is different from back then mostly due to shoes
> 
> ...


They did HIIT, fast running and then less


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 10, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I love doing it in the sea bc of the waves and I like the temperature more. And I can spot sea urchins and fish
> Thing is it's cardio?
> 
> They did HIIT, fast running and then less







XD


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jun 10, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> View attachment 65685
> 
> XD


STOP


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 10, 2019)

Gudru said:


> STOP


Take a joke.


----------



## Balkancel (Jun 10, 2019)

Obviously cardio is good for you. Running, sprints, hills etc. They are all great for you. I've been feeling like a million bucks ever since I started doing cardio last year. Will never go back tbh


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jun 10, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Take a joke.


TAJ inc.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 10, 2019)

Gudru said:


> TAJ inc.


I see.


----------



## elfmaxx (Jun 10, 2019)

I super set everything so I can get out of the gym asap so I am basically doing cardio for an hour.


----------



## Zeus (Jun 10, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> I super set everything so I can get out of the gym asap so I am basically doing cardio for an hour.


I have a gym bro that does the same. I aim for doing more reps since I go to failure, why don't you wanna stay in the gym? Its nice there


----------



## Framletgod (Jun 10, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> I super set everything so I can get out of the gym asap so I am basically doing cardio for an hour.



rip hypertrophy


----------



## elfmaxx (Jun 10, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> rip hypertrophy


Do you seriously believe this or are you joking?
Choose your words carefully, I am judging you.


----------



## Framletgod (Jun 10, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> Do you seriously believe this or are you joking?
> Choose your words carefully, I am judging you.



idk tbh this forum is trolling 24/7


----------



## Tony (Jun 10, 2019)

this is legit. cardio is deadly for collagen. it raises cortisol through the roofs. stress is bad, if u dont wanna age like cuck dont do cardio


----------



## Balkancel (Jun 10, 2019)

Tony said:


> this is legit. cardio is deadly for collagen. it raises cortisol through the roofs. stress is bad, if u dont wanna age like cuck dont do cardio


True. Better sit in your dark room and shitpost on forums. That will keep you young and virile!


----------



## Tony (Jun 10, 2019)

Balkancel said:


> True. Better sit in your dark room and shitpost on forums. That will keep you young and virile!


low iq response


----------



## kobecel (Jun 10, 2019)

running


Tony said:


> low iq response


*Doctors of Head*


----------



## metamorph (Jun 10, 2019)

Medium intensity steady state for 20-30 min max every day. Even 15 min is enough if you work up a hard sweat. Its the sweating thats important.

-Improved my sleep
-Improved my digestion and how my muscles respond to carbs drastically.

Do cardio


----------



## Dutcher (Jun 10, 2019)

Only on a looksmax forum someone can tell you running is bad


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2019)

Imagine being 190 pounds 8%bf and not being able to run for 5 minutes straight. JFL


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Jun 10, 2019)

I watched 7 seconds of the video.

I still have to study for another ~4 hours.


----------



## x30001 (Jun 10, 2019)

This is the worst thread ever.


----------



## rockndogs (Jun 10, 2019)

Its bad if you're at a runner level. If you run 20-30 min everyday at a medium pace theres no problem


----------



## Dutcher (Jun 10, 2019)

I literally cannot believe this thread


----------



## Zeus (Jun 10, 2019)

x30001 said:


> This is the worst thread ever.


Then don't comment you unperceptive cunt.
You took your shitty circle jerk time of posting shitty memes to write that shit and yet you didn't contribute any shit.
Go ahead and wank yourself to sleep while thinking of your validation you got from that comment, pathetic piece of shit.

Go ahead and bark with your shitty memes and incel responses


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jun 10, 2019)

Did you really post an hour long vid without giving us the main points? You gave no one any incentive to watch it other than "I'm right heres proof". Do you also watch the news and believe every word? Why the fuck would you just slap someone elses opinion on here and expect any logical discourse to take place?


----------



## Zeus (Jun 10, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> Did you really post an hour long vid without giving us the main points? You gave no one any incentive to watch it other than "I'm right heres proof". Do you also watch the news and believe every word? Why the fuck would you just slap someone elses opinion on here and expect any logical discourse to take place?


I don't need you to believe shit, could not care less lol. Putting it out there for people that have the balls to be confronted in their ideas


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Jun 10, 2019)

You don’t need cardio for a good physique. For looksmaxing purposes it is worthless


----------



## Cretinous (Jun 11, 2019)

I didnt watch because I'm guessing I'm familiar with the source material.

Back in the 1970s the late genius (and i dont use the word lightly, the man's IQ was probably at the genius level) Arthur Jones challenged the then cardio-dominated establishment in exercise physiology by suggesting that resistance training was not only a sufficient activity for building cardiovascular endurance (or "condition" or "wind") but that even that it was potentially superior. Arthurs rationale was a logical one: Theres no such thing as separately working the skeletal muscle and the cardiovascular system, they work together, unavoidably. "cardio" training IS working the skeletal muscles. Working the skeletal muscles IS working the cardiovascular system. This is obvious. His position was the reason bodybuilders and other strength athletes didnt display good endurance is because they took long breaks between exercises and sets, so while say, a set of heavy squats is capable of placing enormous demand on the system, the average lifter would wait until his heart rate had come back down and he had caught his breath instead of sustaining that intensity by continuing to work without rest.

Jones would later more or less prove this in a study conducted with the west point military academy, where the High Intensity Training group had superior results in cardio testing than the traditional cardio and calisthenics group.

Jones also theorized that there was another factor such style of training produced, that was not yet observed biologically, and that was the ability to sustain high intensities of work for longer, he theorized that it was due to improving the bodies ability to clear the metabolic waste products and coined the term "metabolic conditioning" (if any crossfit fag tells you crossfit came up with met-con, they're full of shit. It predates crossfit by about 30 years.)

The problem is Jones' style of training was extremely difficult. It never became very popular and was often watered down even by its fanatics because it was hard to achieve consistently without someone pushing you like a drill instructor (or in the case of jones, a bombastic manlet with a propensity and reputation for violence. We're talking about a man arnold schwarzenegger was scared of despite being twice his size) and in the unconditioned often resulted in vomiting and sometimes even passing out.






i would also add after reading your posts, its not simply "work out to failure = same results as hours of cardio". Thats really not true. The benefits of "cardio" training come from getting the heart rate high and SUSTAINING that for a long period of time (e.g 20 to 30 minutes or even 45 or more). These benefits can be achieved doing weight lifting, but the key here is SUSTAINED effort. Merely lifting to positive muscular failure and then taking rests wont do it.


----------



## Zeus (Jun 11, 2019)

Cretinous said:


> I didnt watch because I'm guessing I'm familiar with the source material.
> 
> Back in the 1970s the late genius (and i dont use the word lightly, the man's IQ was probably at the genius level) Arthur Jones challenged the then cardio-dominated establishment in exercise physiology by suggesting that resistance training was not only a sufficient activity for building cardiovascular endurance (or "condition" or "wind") but that even that it was potentially superior. Arthurs rationale was a logical one: Theres no such thing as separately working the skeletal muscle and the cardiovascular system, they work together, unavoidably. "cardio" training IS working the skeletal muscles. Working the skeletal muscles IS working the cardiovascular system. This is obvious. His position was the reason bodybuilders and other strength athletes didnt display good endurance is because they took long breaks between exercises and sets, so while say, a set of heavy squats is capable of placing enormous demand on the system, the average lifter would wait until his heart rate had come back down and he had caught his breath instead of sustaining that intensity by continuing to work without rest.
> 
> ...


You are not familiar. It's not based on this study at all


----------



## Cretinous (Jun 11, 2019)

Zeus said:


> You are not familiar. It's not based on this study at all



"Despite his clear academic focus in the area of exercise science, James also has many other areas of interest on which he occasionally writes when the time permits at jamessteelii.blogspot.com, one of these topics being philosophy. James has always taken an interest in the nature of the universe and man's relationship to it yet never had a conceptual framework for which to understand it.* A few years ago whilst reading Mike Mentzers books on High Intensity Training* James was introduced to a philosophical perspective on exercise based around reason and logic. *It was from here that he was introduced to philosophy as a subject to study and more specifically Ayn Rand's Objectivism. Since then James has dedicated time in his personal life to further his knowledge on all areas of philosophy, and specifically Objectivism, providing himself with an armchair philosopher's perspective on the universe, man and life*."

I said I'm familiar with the source material. And I am. The source of this belief is Arthur Jones and his theories on high intensity training, which Mentzer, a student of Jones in the latter part of his bbing career, would later water down in a retarded manner and combine with Randian philosophy, which he was obsessed with, and make a buck selling books and DVDs.

Lets look at the paper Steele II co-authored:
https://www.researchgate.net/public...nce-Based_Resistance_Training_Recommendations

Ctrl + f "jones"

oh would you look at that, 5 hits for Jones.... could it be... Arthur Jones....
Jones A, MedX corporation, 1993. This paper literally CITES original research conducted by Jones' company.
It also cites a peer reviewed article from two researchers examining the exercise practice recommendations of ARTHUR JONES.
It further cites a study Jones funded in 1999.

So, again, yes I am familiar with the source material.I am telling you, this "resistance training = cardiovascular conditioning" theory started with Jones.


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jun 11, 2019)

Zeus said:


> You are not familiar. It's not based on this study at all


Damn bro, that text wall was all for nothing


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 11, 2019)

Cardiovascular exercise is worth doing but strength training should take precedence for most men on here. Sprinting and short distance running are preferable to long distance running. Rowing, cycling and swimming are preferable to running in the long run for joint health. All give you an exercise high and improve your stamina and athletic ability. It matters more as you get older and slower but it is a good addition to an exercise routine nonetheless.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jun 11, 2019)

lol, 21Convention is Balding Boomer MGTOW Cope Convention.


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Jun 11, 2019)

Guest said:


> Imagine being 190 pounds 8%bf and not being able to run for 5 minutes straight. JFL


Me pretty much


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jun 11, 2019)

No exercise for your face


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Jun 11, 2019)

i legit never do cardio and my endurance still beats all these cardio cucks. water retention>cardio


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 29, 2020)

disillusioned said:


> Cardio is legit bad for you. It stresses the heart. JFL at thinking an enlarged heart is good for you.


Do you have any study to back up that utterly retarded claim of yours?


----------



## disillusioned (Aug 29, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Do you have any study to back up that utterly retarded claim of yours?



It's not retarded. I can't be bothered to look for the article but I remember reading about a study where the long term effects of heavy cardio was studied over a period of years or even decades. The results were that heavy cardio scars the heart and increases the risk of strokes, while failing to increase longevity. 

It was also concluded that whatever health benefits can be derived from cardio can be derived without the use of actually difficult cardio (running/jogging/cycling etc for long periods), meaning that a person who takes a walk at a reasonably (but not hard) pace a decent number of times per week can reap the same health benefit he would have had he been doing actually stressful cardio, but without any of the downsides of the later.

The idea that high-intensity cardio is good for you is just another bluepill fitness myth.


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Aug 29, 2020)

Idc cardio makes me feel good, flooding my brain with endorphins. Keep losing cuck


----------



## ChestBrah (Aug 29, 2020)

soccer players do massive amounts of cardio and have lean aesthetic faces

brb playing soccer 
brb running 3 miles almost everyday + HIIT sprint
brb lowering bodyfat
brb looking more aesthetic
brb post cardio feelsgoodman.jpg

TLDR: THIS IS WHAT DOING MASSIVE AMOUNTS OF CARDIO DOES FOR YOUR FACE JFL IF U ARENT LEANMAXING


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Aug 29, 2020)

disillusioned said:


> Cardio is legit bad for you. It stresses the heart. JFL at thinking an enlarged heart is good for you.


Tell that our hunter and gatherer ancestors. You sound like a pussy


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 29, 2020)

disillusioned said:


> It's not retarded. I can't be bothered to look for the article but I remember reading about a study where the long term effects of heavy cardio was studied over a period of years or even decades. The results were that heavy cardio scars the heart and increases the risk of strokes, while failing to increase longevity.
> 
> It was also concluded that whatever health benefits can be derived from cardio can be derived without the use of actually difficult cardio (running/jogging/cycling etc for long periods), meaning that a person who takes a walk at a reasonably (but not hard) pace a decent number of times per week can reap the same health benefit he would have had he been doing actually stressful cardio, but without any of the downsides of the later.
> 
> The idea that high-intensity cardio is good for you is just another bluepill fitness myth.


You have no idea what you're talking about. There's no study whatsoever which show cardio negatively impacts the heart and if anything researchers agree exercise etc decreases the risk of strokes, heart complications and increases longevity.

Also your body adapts to stress thanks to exercise, which means your body knows how to handle cortisol better.

Not everything which might be something commonly agreed on is "le bluepilled myth". You're talking like some biologist with the most retarded chimpanzee tier iq statements possible.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 29, 2020)

disillusioned said:


> It's not retarded. I can't be bothered to look for the article but I remember reading about a study where the long term effects of heavy cardio was studied over a period of years or even decades. The results were that heavy cardio scars the heart and increases the risk of strokes, while failing to increase longevity.
> 
> It was also concluded that whatever health benefits can be derived from cardio can be derived without the use of actually difficult cardio (running/jogging/cycling etc for long periods), meaning that a person who takes a walk at a reasonably (but not hard) pace a decent number of times per week can reap the same health benefit he would have had he been doing actually stressful cardio, but without any of the downsides of the later.
> 
> The idea that high-intensity cardio is good for you is just another bluepill fitness myth.


Also you'd have to define "heavy cardio", and you realize that doesn't support your previous statement at all right? Since you said cardio is legit bad for you and now you're just shifting it to "heavy cardio". Btw people build up to intense cardio so it's not like they shock their bodies.


----------



## disillusioned (Aug 29, 2020)

ChestBrah said:


> soccer players do massive amounts of cardio and have lean aesthetic faces
> 
> brb playing soccer
> brb running 3 miles almost everyday + HIIT sprint
> ...


Soccer players are legit some of the unhealhtiest people on the planet. Brb knees ruined at 50.


----------



## disillusioned (Aug 29, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Also you'd have to define "heavy cardio", and you realize that doesn't support your previous statement at all right? Since you said cardio is legit bad for you and now you're just shifting it to "heavy cardio". Btw people build up to intense cardio so it's not like they shock their bodies.



Heavy cardio: Anything that makes you feel like shit while doing it basically. 

Cardio bluepillers are literally no different from the "you must lift heavy to get big" bluepillers. It's all bullshit. 

It honestly boggles my mind how even on blackpill forums there are still tons of people who haven't caught unto the fact that most conventional fitness wisdom is bluepill bullshit that was largely fabricated to benefit the fitness industry. 

Humans need exercise, but they don't need intense exercise. And in fact the later is unhealthy over the long term.



Yoyo2233 said:


> Tell that our hunter and gatherer ancestors. You sound like a pussy


Our hunter and gatherer ancestors died in their fucking 50's...


----------



## MewingJBP (Aug 29, 2020)

cardio is legit for lifemaxxing and better erections/endurance


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Aug 29, 2020)

disillusioned said:


> Heavy cardio: Anything that makes you feel like shit while doing it basically.
> 
> Cardio bluepillers are literally no different from the "you must lift heavy to get big" bluepillers. It's all bullshit.
> 
> ...


Cu their was no medicine and shit man or hospitals. They would make soyboys look like shit. The fact your debating this makes me wuestions. And you do have to lift heavy to get big. With size comes strength.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 30, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> Cu their was no medicine and shit man or hospitals. They would make soyboys look like shit. The fact your debating this makes me wuestions. And you do have to lift heavy to get big. With size comes strength.


This guy is a joke


----------



## kej3094 (Aug 30, 2020)

Im


Zeus said:


> Here is why
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’m guessing this is talking about running for physique but from what I’ve read aerobic exercise is godly for mental health


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Aug 30, 2020)

isn't this whole thread just the cope that soyboys who hate cardio have to tell themselves to justify why they don't do it


----------



## JamesHowlett (Aug 30, 2020)

If you’re training for an endurance event, do cardio.

Other than that, you don’t NEED cardio I.e. Jogging, biking, etc


----------



## Cares (Aug 30, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> If you’re training for an endurance event, do cardio.
> 
> Other than that, you don’t NEED cardio I.e. Jogging, biking, etc


For heart health, you should consider cardio.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Aug 30, 2020)

Cares said:


> For heart health, you should consider cardio.


Walking and intense weight training is enough for general heart health. If you want exceptional heart health then do cardio.


----------

